# commute



## 2PieRad

שלום

כנראה אין מילה דומה בעברית, נכון? (שם עצם ופועל)

-ה_נסיעה _לעבודה הבוקר היתה גרועה (לקח נצח).
-אני _נוסע/לוקח את הרכבת/נוהג _מהפרברים לעבודה.

תודה


----------



## amikama

כן, ככה אומרים את זה בעברית.


----------



## oopqoo

אני רגיל להגיד ״התניידות״. אני מתנייד לעבודה עם רכבת/רכב/אופניים.
זה לא משהו שכולם אומרים?
בכל מקרה אף פעם לא הרימו גבה כשאמרתי את זה.


----------



## slus

יש מילה רשמית בעברית - יוממות
אבל משתמשים בה כמעט אך ורק בפרסומים מדעיים.


----------



## 2PieRad

מעולה. תודה על כל האופציות.


----------



## LXNDR

slus said:


> יש מילה רשמית בעברית - יוממות



למעשה אפשר היה כבר לגזור ממנה פועל *ליימם *- לנסוע/להגיע מדי יום
_אני מיימם לעבודה ברכתבת_​


----------



## amikama

LXNDR said:


> למעשה אפשר היה כבר לגזור ממנה פועל *ליימם*


אם כבר, אז יותר נכון לדעתי *ליומם*, כמו שוטטות - לשוטט. אבל כאמור לעיל - זו מילה שכמעט ולא משתמשים בה... "לנסוע לעבודה" הוא הביטוי הנכון והמתאים ביותר.


----------



## LXNDR

amikama said:


> אם כבר, אז יותר נכון לדעתי *ליומם*​


גם טוב אם כי קצת לא נוח להגייה​


----------

